# Table saw question



## chuck key (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anyone have any experiance with the Elektra Beckum PK250?
There is one for sale locally and it looks pretty good.
Currently I am using a very poor contractors saw with a terrible fence and no blade guard.
The Pk250 will be a step up in the right direction but I'm not sure if I should wait until I have more funds and go for something better.

Thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Steven,

The WWW indicates that Elektra Beckum have been taken over by Metabo?

Check the voltage before you buy. I saw something that indicated that 3phase power may be required?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> The WWW indicates that Elektra Beckum have been taken over by Metabo?
> 
> Check the voltage before you buy. I saw something that indicated that 3phase power may be required?


Hi Harry and Steven

Yes, Beckum became part of Metabo 8 or 9 years back, maybe more. I dount that this saw will be 3-phase (red plug), they're more like a US-style contractor saw - which might mean 110volt (yellow plug), so worth checking. If you'd like to know what they look like there's one on eBay at the moment, here

Sorry I don't have any experience of these, Steven, but they do look to be a step up from a European site saw, like one of these. It just depends on the price. Remember you can get a Makita MLT100 portable saw around £300, although you will have to build your own base unless you want to spend another £100 on Makita's mobile (height-adjustable) stand. 

Regards

Phil


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

I have to say that judging by the pics on Ebay, it looks pretty much like a [email protected] contractor saw which the OP already has.

What's your budget Steven?


----------



## chuck key (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.
That's the one I was looking at on eBay, it's not 3phase so would be fine for my workshop.
I assume this is a piece of junk although it's far better than the saw I have at the moment?
I only have a small budget, I could maybe go to £450 but that would be my limit.
I think it might be worth waiting for something better and an increase in my budget?


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

chuck key said:


> I only have a small budget, I could maybe go to £450 but that would be my limit.
> I think it might be worth waiting for something better and an increase in my budget?


If can stretch it a bit (sell your wife's shoes), then Axminster has a decent range.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

chuck key said:


> I assume this is a piece of junk although it's far better than the saw I have at the moment?


Hi Steven

I've used site saws from time to time (in the day job) and they aren't the easiest things to use and certainly aren't what you'd call super accurate. The E-B would be a lot better than one of those, but I still don't think that they're up to much



chuck key said:


> I only have a small budget, I could maybe go to £450 but that would be my limit. I think it might be worth waiting for something better and an increase in my budget?


Well, you can wait for ever and keep increasing the budget until you're into thousands - and still wait for that elusive "perfect" saw to appear ....... I'm the old fashioned sort who regards a table saw as a device for _ripping_ timber, etc (in other words, I'm a joiner) so I use a crosscut saw to do all my cutting to length - takes up less space that way. If you already have a reasonable mitre or crosscut saw and a portable electric saw for breaking down plywood/MDF sheets into manageble sizes then I don't think you need to go as high as £450. You could do worse than a Makita MLT100 at circa £300 (I'm biased because I use one for on-site work - and in my case I must have 110 volt which limits my choices) - but as with all table saws part of the trick to using a small saw is to get it up on a leg stand (so it's at the right height) and then build a run-off table at the back long enough to 2/3 support the longest stuff you'll want to rip down. Not only is that a lot safer, it feels safer and it makes for a better quality cut. Don't believe those people who tell you that you can break down 8 x 4ft sheetsof material on a small safely - you can't, it's why we have rail saws like the Festools, etc (but there are also cheaper ways of dealing with that problem).

Regards

Phil


----------



## chuck key (Feb 3, 2012)

OK guys, I think I'll wait and add a bit more cash to the pot.
I just thought the EB might have been a step in the right direction.
As for selling my wife's shoes, a dead man wouldn't need a new saw:fie:
Thanks for all the info.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Phil P said:


> Don't believe those people who tell you that you can break down 8 x 4ft sheetsof material on a small safely - you can't,


There's always an exception; yes, you can do it. But only IF you have a lot of experience, AND someone to help. I would NOT recommend it. I learned by helping my grandfather when I was a kid, oh so long ago; he was a master carpenter. So, don't try it, even with help, because you don't know how to do it safely. Bottom line, don't believe those people who tell you that you can break down 8X4ft sheets of material on a small safely. :nono:

No one mentioned saw sleds that I saw. If your blade is aligned accurately with the mitre slot you can make a saw sled(s), that will cut very accurately for crosscutting. No good for cutting lengths. A fence is not needed with them, and with mine, I always make a bridge over the blade that keeps me from accidently putting any of me into it. Mine is a Harbor Freight bench saw, on a shopmade stand, and ran me about $75 in about 1997, and is still in use.


----------

